Ask HN: Do you want to use themes that are baked inside of Gmail? - akshatanand
======
ParameterOne
No, I don't even want to use Gmail. I actually do use a theme in Gmail fyi. I
would be just as happy with a color choice.

------
Can_Not
I use one of the dark theme.

